# Street Low Magazine & R&S Hydraulics presents: ∙



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS* will be there


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NOT TO TRY TO START SHIT IS R&S GONNA SPORSER KOS AND ALSO DIDN'T THEY TRY TO PAY UP WHEN THE HOP GOT TRANFERRED TO THAT FAIRGROUNDS LATELY THAT NIGHT CUZ THE COPS STOPPED IT AT THE SHOP.*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bosses will be there ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*SAME DAY AS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW ???*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 22 2007, 09:04 AM~7955039
> *SAME DAY AS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW ???
> *



yes sir


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 22 2007, 10:29 AM~7955205
> *yes sir
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I think I'm going 2 have 2 make anothe poll :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 22 2007, 09:04 AM~7955039
> *SAME DAY AS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW ???
> *


Isn't it the San Diego show?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2007, 10:52 AM~7955737
> *Isn't it the San Diego show?
> *



yes


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 21 2007, 10:27 PM~7953351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Will be there -

Will be posting up the San Fran-
Pictures this week -
on the freakytalez.com slection
you can go see Costa Mesa show it up...


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 21 2007, 10:27 PM~7953351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just heard that Keak Da Sneak is going to be there for sure this time. Can't wait to see him!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*



Originally posted by sloejoe87@May 22 2007, 12:03 PM~7956103
I just heard that Keak Da Sneak is going to be there for sure this time.  Can't wait to see him!



Click to expand...

 :thumbsdown: :twak: *


----------



## xxmikekooxx (Mar 19, 2007)

don't trip guys...the lowrider magazine show is not until august 26th at san mateo expo center. the june 3rd lowrider show is in san diego. there ain't no other car shows going on in the bay area on june 3 except for the good-guys car show in pleasanton.


----------



## xxmikekooxx (Mar 19, 2007)

Lowrider Tour Dates 2007 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
June 3
San Diego
QualComm Stadium
San Diego Flyer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
July 8
Denver
Denver Coliseum

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
July 22
Houston
Reliant Arena

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aug. 5
Portland
Portland Expo Center

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aug. 26
San Mateo
San Mateo County Expo Center

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oct. 7
Las Vegas
Cashman Center


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxmikekooxx_@May 22 2007, 01:20 PM~7956666
> *don't trip guys...the lowrider magazine show is not until august 26th at san mateo expo center. the june 3rd lowrider show is in san diego. there ain't no other car shows going on in the bay area on june 3 except for the good-guys car show in pleasanton.
> *


True, true. But they just had a show on Sunday. Seems like a show 2 weeks later is a little too close. Maybe July or August would've been better? :dunno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

man.... i think that thats koo! the more shows the merryer....
we goota keep lowrider hard !!

jus make sure if rns hydros is sponsorin anythin to stick to their cash prize, not bringin you down after you win....
tell them to keep their word...
like that more hoppers would come out and contribute for the show




also is there any hop competiotion and any cash involved and whos payin??

not to talk shit jus pointin shit out.. thanks


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 22 2007, 10:04 AM~7955039
> *SAME DAY AS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW ???
> *


same day as Nite Life Santa Barbara's show too..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxmikekooxx_@May 22 2007, 01:23 PM~7956684
> *Lowrider Tour Dates 2007
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...












 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

are they going to put all the bikes together again or separate by size(12,16,20,26)? when is the deadline for pre reg?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 21 2007, 10:38 PM~7953414
> *NOT TO TRY TO START SHIT IS R&S GONNA SPORSER KOS AND ALSO DIDN'T THEY TRY TO PAY UP WHEN THE HOP GOT TRANFERRED TO THAT FAIRGROUNDS LATELY THAT NIGHT CUZ THE COPS STOPPED IT AT THE SHOP.
> *


? :dunno:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

TTT for the show!!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 23 2007, 04:50 PM~7965807
> *are they going to put all the bikes together again or separate by size(12,16,20,26)? when is the deadline for pre reg?
> *



Next thursday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@May 23 2007, 07:23 PM~7966424
> *TTT for the show!!!!
> *



why u crying :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn got to work so i'll miss this one..see you at the sept show


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 22 2007, 06:47 PM~7958768
> *man....  i think  that thats koo!  the more shows the merryer....
> we goota keep lowrider hard !!
> 
> ...


robert from r & s told me last sunday that the payout was 800 for first pretty sure tommy from t& w heard the same thing. but we'll see what if anything he pays goodluck to those who go.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

does anybody have the pre reg forms for the show? i looked on the streetlow web site but the form isnt down loadin.... thanks


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 24 2007, 01:04 PM~7970698
> *does anybody have the pre reg forms for the show? i looked on the streetlow web site but the form isnt down loadin.... thanks
> *


You can get them at r&s..


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@May 24 2007, 01:20 PM~7970805
> *You can get them at r&s..
> *


 :biggrin: good lookin out


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 24 2007, 01:29 PM~7970866
> *:biggrin: good lookin out
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 23 2007, 10:25 PM~7967802
> *robert from r & s told me last sunday that the payout was 800 for first pretty sure tommy from t& w heard the same thing. but we'll see what if anything he pays goodluck to those who go.
> *


hopefully they stick to their word


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

When is the deadline for pre reg? Can someone post up the form StreetLow's site would not let me open or down load the form .....


----------



## youngspider (Aug 21, 2005)

hopefully it better then the 1 that just passed.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 23 2007, 07:46 PM~7967112
> *Next thursday
> *


what about the bike categories?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 24 2007, 04:14 PM~7972593
> *what about the bike categories?
> *


16",20", & 26" - street, mild, & full


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 24 2007, 01:20 PM~7971217
> *When is the deadline for pre reg? Can someone post up the form StreetLow's site would not let me open or down load the form .....
> *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Next thursday
[/quote]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> When is the deadline for pre reg? Can someone post up the form StreetLow's site would not let me open or down load the form .....


Next thursday
[/quote]


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will b there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

im sure we will be there!


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

hno:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Getting close to the show. hno: hno:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

This is confirmed for the hop: Single & double pump pay out as follows - $500 for 1st, $300 for 2nd. Car Dancers & Radicals - $300 for 1st, $100 for 2nd. Three make a catagory if not then go head to head for $150 for all catagories.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my car will be there ....but i wont  gotta work ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 30 2007, 08:54 PM~8011933
> *my car will be there ....but i wont   gotta work ....
> *




again :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so is there a saturday set up?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 31 2007, 09:03 AM~8014967
> *so is there a saturday set up?
> *


yup, Saturday move in starts at 10 a.m.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what time we can move in on Sat?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 31 2007, 11:39 AM~8015553
> *yup, Saturday move in starts at 10 a.m.
> *



OPPS! I DIDINT EVEN SEE THIS! :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2007, 08:01 PM~8012000
> *again  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


YUP .....ITS SUCKS ...BUT NOT THAT BAD ....I WILL BE AT THE GOODGUYS SHOW IN PLEASENTON WORKING


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 31 2007, 09:19 PM~8019807
> *YUP .....ITS SUCKS ...BUT NOT THAT BAD ....I WILL BE AT THE GOODGUYS SHOW IN PLEASENTON WORKING
> *



:0 :0 can u get me da # of da guy da sales da chrome bumpers i need front n back for a 64 ss hardtop, please I also need a hood.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

TTT 
Almost Show Time hno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 31 2007, 09:54 PM~8020096
> *:0  :0  can u get me da # of da guy da sales da chrome bumpers i need front n back for a 64 ss hardtop, please I also need a hood.
> *



dont buy from bumper boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 31 2007, 10:54 PM~8020096
> *:0  :0  can u get me da # of da guy da sales da chrome bumpers i need front n back for a 64 ss hardtop, please I also need a hood.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 for the ht i might have some ill check lmk if u need


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Eastbay68 will be there


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxmikekooxx_@May 22 2007, 01:23 PM~7956684
> *Lowrider Tour Dates 2007
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


i just want to go to the san mateo show so i can hand out flyers for the SLM Sept 3rd show :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+May 31 2007, 10:58 PM~8020496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm going 2 need a hood n maybe a trunk.

I want 2 get new front n back bumper n grill, it has da old 1's but sinced it's getting painted i wanted 2 look good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 2 2007, 12:00 AM~8027219
> *i just want to go to the san mateo show so i can hand out flyers for the SLM Sept 3rd show  :biggrin:
> *






so no vas me las das, 





















las flyers :biggrin: 

I'm going n also having a booth


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxmikekooxx_@May 22 2007, 12:20 PM~7956666
> *don't trip guys...the lowrider magazine show is not until august 26th at san mateo expo center. the june 3rd lowrider show is in san diego. there ain't no other car shows going on in the bay area on june 3 except for the good-guys car show in pleasanton.
> *


DONT GO TO GOOD GUY IT SUCKED ONLY HALF THE VENDER AT SWAP MEET


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 31 2007, 08:54 PM~8020096
> *:0  :0  can u get me da # of da guy da sales da chrome bumpers i need front n back for a 64 ss hardtop, please I also need a hood.
> *


GOT TWO HOODS FOR A 64 4 SALE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW A WHILE AGO IT WAS COOL NOT THAT MANY RIFRD LIKE THE PAST SHOW BUT I CAME OUT GOOD I'LL POST SOME PICS IN A BIT.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 3 2007, 06:01 PM~8034989
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW A WHILE AGO IT WAS COOL NOT THAT MANY RIFRD LIKE THE PAST SHOW BUT I CAME OUT GOOD I'LL POST SOME PICS IN A BIT.
> *



hop pics would be great


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jun 3 2007, 07:02 PM~8034999
> *hop pics would be great
> *


for what???????
u allready know u won!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WELL, LETS SAY DEL TORO TOOK IT ALL

SINGLE PUMP WENT TO DEL TORO MAZDA 60 INCHES

DOUBLE PUMP WENT TO DEL TORO CUTTY 70 INCH


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 3 2007, 06:04 PM~8035013
> *for what???????
> u allready know u won!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i just love lookin at my truck in action. :cheesy: 

so when's the next meeting?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jun 3 2007, 07:16 PM~8035102
> *yeah i just love lookin at my truck in action.  :cheesy:
> 
> so when's the next meeting?
> *


mannn... call us... we'll make 1 whenever you ready!!! 
baby yet?? if so wich mostlikely... congratulations!!
lets teach him how to hold the switch extension!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

SORRY IF SOME OF THE PICS AIN'T THAT GREAT MY WIFE'S CAMERA ISN'T THAT GOOD.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 2 2007, 09:24 PM~8030871
> *GOT TWO HOODS FOR A 64 4 SALE
> *


got a clean grill for a '4? :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 3 2007, 07:47 PM~8035340
> *got a clean grill for a '4? :cheesy:
> *


is it chrome??


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 3 2007, 07:49 PM~8035354
> *is it chrome??
> *


-I'm asking for 1-


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 3 2007, 07:52 PM~8035381
> *-I'm asking for 1-
> 
> 
> *


i got one for you!!!!
i was askin for a chrome one but i fot a straight og one for u


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 3 2007, 07:54 PM~8035389
> *i got one for you!!!!
> i was askin for a chrome one but i fot a straight og one for u
> *


:thumbsup: I though tyou were asking me for one....just a straight OG one  PM a sista the price :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

I HAVE MORE BUT I GONNA UPLOAD THEN SORRY FOR SOME OF THE QUALITY OF THE PICS THE CAMERA ISN'T ALL THAT GREAT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT'S UP JENN I WAS LOOKING FORWARD OF TAKING A PIC OF YOUR CAR.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 3 2007, 07:54 PM~8035398
> *:thumbsup: I though tyou were asking me for one....just a straight OG one  PM a sista the price :cheesy:
> *



WHAT'S UP JENN I WAS LOOKING FORWARD OF TAKING A PIC OF YOUR CAR.
[/b][/quote]


Had a Impalas event yesterday out of town, club comes first


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT'S UP JIMMY WHAT'S CRACKIN


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 3 2007, 08:31 PM~8035665
> *WHAT'S UP JIMMY WHAT'S CRACKIN
> *


just got home from work. saw the del toro team on the freeway heading back to santa rosa. congrats on the win.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 3 2007, 08:42 PM~8035752
> *just got home from work. saw the del toro team on the freeway heading back to santa rosa. congrats on the win.
> *


wasnt the same without you himbone!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

YEAH THEY TOOK SINGLE AND DOUBLE 60 SINGLE 70 DOUBLE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 3 2007, 08:44 PM~8035761
> *wasnt the same without you himbone!!! :cheesy:
> *


might not be out again till the sf lrm show


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i want to get my drop top running so atleast i can rollout to afew its no fun in the work truck


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

COULDN'T GET PICS OF THE HOP I WAS AT A REAL SHITTY ANGLE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT'S UP DEL TORO CONGRADS ON THE WIN'S


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 3 2007, 07:52 PM~8035382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so how did the raffle go on this monte?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

whats up thanks it was a good day for us


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

betcha you cant wait for a pic huh nef truck was looking good congrats on the baby


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 3 2007, 08:54 PM~8035875
> *whats up thanks it was a good day for us
> *


DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY PICS


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 3 2007, 08:42 PM~8035752
> *just got home from work. saw the del toro team on the freeway heading back to santa rosa. congrats on the win.
> *


thanks jimmy


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

damn peter you sped home :biggrin: didnt even close the door behind you :thumbsup: 












i cant say shit did the same thing


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

here some pics...


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 3 2007, 07:56 PM~8035890
> *betcha you cant wait for a pic huh nef truck was looking good congrats on the baby
> *



thanks! he'll be hittin switches before you know it.

yeah i've been jumpin all over layitlow for some hop pics.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 3 2007, 08:58 PM~8035912
> *damn peter you sped home :biggrin: didnt even close the door behind you :thumbsup:
> i cant say shit did the same thing
> *


YEAH I WANTED TO GET HOME


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

NICE WC FOR THE HOP PICS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

JIMMY AND DEL TORO YOU GUYS COMING TO THE SAN JO SUPER SHOW IN SEPT


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

nice hop pics wc :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 3 2007, 09:03 PM~8035956
> *JIMMY AND DEL TORO YOU GUYS COMING TO THE SAN JO SUPER SHOW IN SEPT
> *


to far away to tell but hopefully


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

i got more pics but the damn forum is givin me problems uploading them... im gonna try from my photobucket.... oh yeah del toro was out there for the kill :0 


































































































































































]


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

last few pics... hope you guys enjoyed!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

GREAT PIC WC


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

Cool shots.....!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

fa sho....

hopefully the next show i'll be able to get my tbird done and bring it out, then the caddy is next.....


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry i had to put the camera down at the end, after the cars started coming towards the fence my daughter wasn't goin for it.... she was either pullin my leg to leave or tryin to walk off.... 

this is it, no more pics or vid...lol


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

the last one is a video clip! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm so tired, I took da day off :biggrin: post some more pics please, I got all day


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2007, 10:13 AM~8038132
> *I'm so tired, I took da day off  :biggrin:  post some more pics please, I got all day
> *


THAT MAKES TWO OF US , HEY I HAD YOUR MAG BUT YOU SAID YOU WHERE GOING TO THE OTHER SHOW LOL..


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Maneuvers Distance Maps 
1: Start out going NORTH on SHASTA ST toward S COLUSA AVE. <0.1 miles Map 

2: Turn RIGHT onto CA-20 / COLUSA AVE. Continue to follow CA-20. 1.4 miles Map 

3: Stay STRAIGHT to go onto CA-70 S / E ST. Continue to follow CA-70 S. 33.7 miles Map 

4: Merge onto I-5 S / CA-99 S toward SACRAMENTO. 3.2 miles Map 

5: Merge onto I-80 W via EXIT 522 toward SAN FRANCISCO. 46.0 miles Map 

6: Merge onto I-680 S via EXIT 40 toward BENICIA / SAN JOSE. 70.6 miles Map 

7: Merge onto US-101 S toward LOS ANGELES. 1.9 miles Map 

8: Take the TULLY ROAD exit. 0.1 miles Map 

9: Take the TULLY ROAD WEST ramp. 0.3 miles Map 

10: Merge onto TULLY RD. 1.4 miles Map 

11: Make a U-TURN at S 7TH ST onto TULLY RD. 0.1 miles Map 

12: End at Santa Clara County Fairgrounds: 
344 Tully Rd, San Jose, CA 95111, US Map 

Total Est. Time: 2 hours, 38 minutes Total Est. Distance: 159.30 miles 
Maneuvers Distance Maps 
1: Start out going EAST on TRUXTUN AVE toward L ST. <0.1 miles Map 

2: Make a U-TURN at L ST onto TRUXTUN AVE. 4.5 miles Map 

3: Turn LEFT onto COFFEE RD. 0.5 miles Map 

4: Turn RIGHT onto STOCKDALE HWY. 13.8 miles Map 

5: Merge onto I-5 N. 150.2 miles Map 

6: Merge onto CA-152 W via EXIT 403B toward GILROY / HOLLISTER / SAN JOSE. 38.3 miles Map 

7: Turn LEFT onto PACHECO PASS HWY / CA-152. 2.5 miles Map 

8: Merge onto US-101 N toward SAN JOSE / WATSONVILLE. 22.2 miles Map 

9: Take the BLOSSOM HILL RD / SILVER CREEK VALLEY RD exit toward CA-82. 0.3 miles Map 

10: Turn LEFT onto BLOSSOM HILL RD / CR-G10 W. 0.3 miles Map 

11: Take the MONTEREY RD / CA-82 ramp. 0.2 miles Map 

12: Turn RIGHT onto MONTEREY RD / MONTEREY HWY / CA-82 N. 4.3 miles Map 

13: Turn RIGHT onto TULLY RD. 0.4 miles Map 

14: End at Santa Clara County Fairgrounds: 
344 Tully Rd, San Jose, CA 95111, US Map 

Total Est. Time: 3 hours, 45 minutes Total Est. Distance: 238.14 miles 

HEY LARRY 78.84 MILES DIFF. LOL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW AND ON THIS ONE THEY DO HAVE BEST OF SHOW TRUCK AND NO IM NOT TALKING SHIT .YOU ASKED ABOUT IT AT THE SAN HOE SHOW ..SEE YOU AT HANFORD LG


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 4 2007, 11:39 AM~8039015
> *THAT MAKES TWO OF US , HEY I HAD YOUR MAG BUT YOU SAID YOU WHERE GOING TO THE OTHER SHOW  LOL..
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## drcraider (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 3 2007, 07:39 PM~8035274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

lookin good Del Toro glad to see yall back out with some more wins.
but where's Rag Top Ralph " aye buey" :biggrin:


----------

